# Semblar/parèixer - La nova pel·lícula sembla/parèix una pel·lícula de Hollywood



## merquiades

Hola amics.  No sé quan cal utilizar "semblar" o "parèixer" en català.  Son sempre sinónims?  Us poso exemples.  1)La nova pel·lícula de ____ sembla-parèix una pel·lícula de Hollywood. i em sembla-pareix molt interessant.  2)Em sembla-parèix bé que tu vagis a la festa.  3)Tindré la festa el 19 de dicembre... Qué et sembla-parèix?  4)Ell es alt i morè com la seva mare, es parèixen-semblen molt de verità. 5)Sembla-Parèix una paëlla però no ho es, es un risotto.  6)Havia dit que vindria a veure'm pero no va parèixer en tot el dia.  Amb l'excepció de 4) i 6) vull utilizar "semblar".  Tinc raó?  Moltes mercès a tothom!


----------



## betulina

Hola, merquiades,

Al meu parer, són sinònims dialectals. En uns dialectes fem servir sempre "semblar" i en altres fan servir més (no m'atreveixo a dir sempre) "parèixer". No et sé delimitar amb precisió on es diu l'un o l'altre, però en el català central fem servir sempre "semblar", i també ho sento així en el català nord-occidental.

En les frases que poses, jo diria sempre "semblar", excepte a la 4), que cal fer servir el verb "assemblar-se" i no *"semblar-se", i a la 6), que el verb és "aparèixer".

Segur que hi ha companys que fan servir el verb "parèixer". A veure què n'opinen ells.

Salut!


----------



## ryba

Hola, merquiades, betulina i tothom!

M'afegeixo a la pregunta ja que fa poc m'ha surgit el dubte si en els parlars que fan servir habitualment el _parèixer_ per dir 'assemblar-se' s'acostuma a dir _assemblar-se_ o _parèixer-se_ o bé es utilitzen ambdós...


----------



## Elessar

merquiades said:


> Hola amics.  No sé quan cal utilizar "semblar" o "parèixer" en català.  Son sempre sinónims?  Us poso exemples.  1)La nova pel·lícula de ____ sembla-parèix una pel·lícula de Hollywood. i em sembla-pareix molt interessant.  2)Em sembla-parèix bé que tu vagis a la festa.  3)Tindré la festa el 19 de dicembre... Qué et sembla-parèix?  4)Ell es alt i morè com la seva mare, es parèixen-semblen molt de verità. 5)Sembla-Parèix una paëlla però no ho es, es un risotto.  6)Havia dit que vindria a veure'm pero no va parèixer en tot el dia.  Amb l'excepció de 4) i 6) vull utilizar "semblar".  Tinc raó?  Moltes mercès a tothom!



No t'enganyes, *semblar *i *paréixer *(o parèixer) són totalment sinònims. I efectivament, en 4) utilitzaríem '*assemblar-se*' perquè el paregut o semblança és físic entre persones. En 6) faríem servir _aparéixer _(o aparèixer), que és ben diferent.

Respecte a la pregunta de *Ryba*, en *valencià *utilitzem habitualment _paréixer_, i quan ens referim a *semblança física* hem de dir _assemblar-se_. Açò no lleva que també pugues sentir _paréixer-se_ amb el sentit d'assemblar-se dues persones, però potser es deu a una similitud amb el castellà. O potser no, sinó que és un tret dialectal, no sabria dir-t'ho.

També dialectalment, quan una persona s'assembla a una altra diem que:

_*Paco *li sembla *a son pare_ (= Paco s'assembla a son pare)

... però això no ho accepta l'estàndard, tinc entés.


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies a tots els tres!!  Ja veig que no es important buscar una diferència quan no hi ha. Es tracte de preferèncias regionals i personals, i a fin de comptes tot el món entén. Per la 6a frase es evident que es aparèixer o aparéixer.  Em semblava (pareixia) que també es podia fer servir "parèixer".  En quant a "Paco li sembla a seu pare" (son pare en valencià?... interessant que es com en francés), m'agrada perquè es una estructura més simple ben que no correcte.  M'han ajudat molt! Fins ara! I si altres persones tenen altres parers, están benvinguts.


----------



## Elessar

merquiades said:


> Gràcies a tots els tres!!  Ja veig que no es important buscar una diferència quan no hi ha. Es tracte de preferèncias regionals i personals, i a fin de comptes tot el món entén. Per la 6a frase es evident que es aparèixer o aparéixer.  Em semblava (pareixia) que també es podia fer servir "parèixer".  En quant a "Paco li sembla a *son *pare" *(son pare en valencià?... interessant que es com en francés), m'agrada perquè es una estructura més simple ben que no correcte*.  M'han ajudat molt! Fins ara! I si altres persones tenen altres *parers*, están benvinguts.



Res, un plaer. Si et refereixes al *possessiu "son",* això sí que és correcte i normatiu. En *valencià*, amb els parents (especialment en singular, i sempre depenent de les comarques) i alguns mots com _casa _o _vida_, s'utilitzen els possessius àtons:

_ma casa, mon pare, ma pare, son pare, sa mare, ma germana, ton germà..._ _ma vida, ma casa, ta casa_...

I tu mateix ho has dit, el teu *parer *(=el que a tu et *pareix*) 

Salut!


----------



## Miquel Àngel

A Mallorca utilitzam majoritàriament parèixer (pəɾə́ʃə), encara que també s’empra _semblar_.


----------



## ryba

Moltes gràcies!



Miquel Àngel said:


> A Mallorca utilitzam majoritàriament parèixer (pəɾə́ʃə), encara que també s’empra _semblar_.



I el participi és _parescut_, m'encanta.

M'ha cridat l'atenció una frase que he llegit en aquest fil al Racó català i la volia compartir amb vosaltres:

Com podem observar, aquesta diferència és substancial, perquè expressa dues coses que a primera vista *podrien semblar paregudes*, però no ho són.

M'ha agradat moltíssim, sona molt millor que «podrien semblar semblants» o «podrien parèixer paregudes/parescudes».


----------



## Ergis91

Elessar said:


> Res, un plaer. Si et refereixes al *possessiu "son",* això sí que és correcte i normatiu. En *valencià*, amb els parents (especialment en singular, i sempre depenent de les comarques) i alguns mots com _casa _o _vida_, s'utilitzen els possessius àtons:
> 
> _ma casa, mon pare, ma pare, son pare, sa mare, ma germana, ton germà..._ _ma vida, ma casa, ta casa_...
> 
> I tu mateix ho has dit, el teu *parer *(=el que a tu et *pareix*)
> 
> Salut!



A Catalunya també utilitzem els possessius curts per esmentar la família i la casa, entre altres mots, tot i que la pronuncia varia; és a dir, hi ha gent que pronuncia "_me_"_ casa_ i d'altra _ma germana_, per exemple .


----------



## Cento

Hola,
No sabia que els possessius àtons també s'utilitzaven a Catalunya; de fet en valencià, com deia Elessar, "depenent de les comarques". Sempre s'hi aprén.
No sé si em falta informació, però jo diria que amb paraules com *casa* i *vida* són normals a molts llocs del País Valencià, però per a familiars el seu ús habitual el trobem limitat a València i comarca, aproximadament. 
Respecte a *semblar* i *paréixer*, només afegiria que abans no es feia servir *semblar* en valencià, o molt poc, i ara es bastant habitual.
Salut!


----------



## Favara

Cento (ei, tenim el mateix nom!), almenys al valencià meridional (Costera, Vall d'Albaida, Marina etc) els possessius àtons s'empren a _casa_, _vida_ i els familiars _mare/pare/tio(oncle)/tia/sogre/sogra_.
I encara que _semblar_ no és d'ús comú, sí ho és _assemblar_, una forma alternativa del verb amb un significat una miqueta més llimitat.


----------



## Joanot47

No són diferències dialectals. Bé, ara sí... però no ho eren fa molt pocs segles. Semblar sempre ha de respondre 'a qui se sembla?', perquè aquest verb era destinat a 'semblances físiques'. En canvi, a frases com 'sembla que plourà' està mal usat. Tota allò que siga 'pareix que' o me pareix que' està ben usat.
Jo he sentit a dir que paréixer és un castellanisme, i res més lluny de la veritat. Aleshores, com tenim comparéixer, desaparéixer, reaparéixer, aparéixer, etc...?  En canvi, si pareix que l'ús actual siga una francesada, i en francés sí són sinònims: la dèria d'allunyar-nos del castellà fa que paréixer estiga desapareixent.
Elessar i Ryba expliquen bé el tema de l'ús de semblar i paréixer


----------



## Penyafort

*Parèixer *no és cap castellanisme, això és veritat. Com tampoc no ho és la seva forma no incoativa, *parer*, que avui dia ja no es fa servir com a verb.

Ara, l'ús de *semblar *amb el sentit de "creure probable" (_em sembla, li sembla..._) no és cap francesada moderna. Si no, que els ho expliquin als autors de les Cròniques, a Bernat Metge, etc.

_(Llibre dels fets)_
_E, quant vench al matí, dix En Ramon Marquet: "Senyor, *semblar m*' ia que vós deguéssets tornar là en la terra, per ço que tota la companya se recuylís e que ·ns veessen; e, si no, errar -nos àn en la mar e no us poran trobar". E vim que deÿa raó e faem ço que havia dit.

(Crònica de Bernat Desclot)
E dix los: que molt de temps havia stat fora del segle per servir Deu, e que dura cosa *li* *semblava *de dexar la orde.

(Crònica de Pere el Cerimoniós)_
_E dix el infant que be haviem fet o respost, mas la resposta de Rossello e de Cerdanya *li* *semblava *massa crua._

_(Lo Somni)
E dels hòmens, diguí yo, què *te*'n *semble*?_


----------



## Joanot47

Doncs la veritat és que l'embolic és gros, perquè nosaltres fem aquestes ditincions entre semblar i paréixer, o les fèiem fins fa poques dècades, com els mallorquins, així que aquests casos ho dementirien en un principi. Caldria preguntar-se què ha passat al Principat amb el verb paréixer. I més problema és perquè antigament ja es confonia 'aparéixer' amb 'paréixer', com per cert passa encara al Baix Maestrat.  El Faraudo pareix seguir l'opinió que manega l'estàndard... El DNV, en canvi, dóna semblar com a sinònim de paréixer, en una accepció poc explicada que dóna a paréixer rang de principal. La resta, semblar i paréixer són paregudes però dissemblants. Cal afegir que pot donar-se en la llengua antiga certa confusió entre paréixer i parir, el segon verb, per cert, incoatiu. N'hi ha també diversos exemples de paréixer en els mateixos contextos adés expressats:

_(Llibre dels Feits)_
_E açò és covinent a la natura, pus que pareix, e en de-manar lo regne així com deu és cosa lloada e durable.

(Ausias March. Poesies)
De la virtud qu·en conservar serveix, /tanta n’auran com ssolament los plau,/res no metent en obra, si·ls desplau; /sepulcre són on res leig no pareix.

(Joan de Timoneda)_
_Tant vol a la su senyora, / que nit y dia l·adora, / y un any li pareix un hora / lo·temps que en ella ha passat: / l·ome qui viu namarat/ mil voltes pren comiat._


----------



## Joanot47

Una altra volta de cargol es dóna pel fet que paréixer pareix agafar el testimoni de parer en la llengua antiga a partir del segle XV

_(Anònim. Llibre del Justícia de València. 1280)_
_E com él, testimoni, e d’altres li demanassen com paria ver que tan mal s’agués feit, él dix que [...] que hi avia aüt mal._

Exemples amb parer (paréixer) n'hi ha uns quants al CIVAL i al Faraudo, que, ací sí, explica que el parer antic i paréixer són la mateixa veu actualment i ja aleshores. Per cert, els valencians també tenim 'parer' encara (dic que l'usem encara)

I finalment, hi ha aquesta opinió que trobe ben encertada, tot i discrepar-ne en alguna petita cosa: El blog de Gabriel Bibiloni » Pareix que sembla a son pare

Perdoneu les mies reiteracions, lletraferits, però ací hi ha un estudi digne de menció pel que fa al tema.

https://rua.ua.es/dspace/bitstream/10045/66709/1/2017_Antoli_Caplletra.pdf

Al País Valencià ha entrat l'ús de 'semblar' amb força, i darrerament està bandejant el verb 'paréixer' que, com comentava adés, era majoritari en ús, mentre que el primer l'usàvem menys freqüentment, i fins i tot a determinades zones 'semblar' era d'ús molt i molt minso. Aquest article me va fer prendre consciència que calia aturar la desaparició d'aquest verb. Bon profit.


----------



## Penyafort

Joanot47 said:


> Caldria preguntar-se què ha passat al Principat amb el verb paréixer. I més problema és perquè antigament ja es confonia 'aparéixer' amb 'paréixer', com per cert passa encara al Baix Maestrat.



Potser justament per això, per evitar confusions, _semblar _va guanyar la partida al Principat. Ara bé, la devia guanyar fa segles, perquè en època recent amb els doblets sí acaba sempre guanyant la partida el que s'assembla al castellà.


----------



## Elxenc

Penyafort said:


> Potser justament per això, per evitar confusions, _semblar _va guanyar la partida al Principat. Ara bé, la devia guanyar fa segles, perquè en època recent amb els doblets sí acaba sempre guanyant la partida el que s'assembla al castellà.



       I posats a embolicar la troca, afegisc una elucubració més com parlant de l'occidental. No podria ser que, en el moment d'imposar-se "_*semblar*_", entrara en el joc dels doblets el verb "_*perèixer*_" que al català central sonaria/sona igual que *parèixer*?  Sé que el verb "_*perèixer"*_, que actualment no l'arrepleguen els diccionaris (?), n'és un castellanisme clar que substituí al clàssic "*perir*", però, se pot sentir "_*perèixer*_" en molts indrets  en un ús pseudo-cult per no dir _*morir*_. El diccionari Alcover-Moll si que l'arreplega, però diu açò:  *PERÉIXER *_v. intr. _que porten alguns diccionaris catalans, no existeix; és una còpia servil del castellà _perecer. _La forma autènticament catalana és _perir, _però és arcaica.


----------



## Joanot47

Penyafort said:


> Potser justament per això, per evitar confusions, _semblar _va guanyar la partida al Principat. Ara bé, la devia guanyar fa segles, perquè en època recent amb els doblets sí acaba sempre guanyant la partida el que s'assembla al castellà.


No; perquè existia el verb parer, i bandejava la possibilitat d'homonímia, d'altra banda cap problema greu en qualsevol llengua. En l'enllaç que vos presentava, de la Universitat d'Alacant, es diuen coses molt i molt interessants pel que fa a aquest tema, com per exemple que, de les noranta obres que comptaven en dades analitzables (CICA, CIVAL, etc...), només en 25 d'elles apareixia el verb semblar, i moltes d'elles traduccions del francés, de l'occità o occitanitzants. I n'enumera quatre concretament que apleguen la major part dels exemples de semblar: 

_'... en  primer  lloc,  perquè  en  cat.  disposem  d’un  corpus  de  solament  261  casos  del  verb  semblar,  una  xifra molt menor que la de casos de parèixer (1 150 casos aprox. en el CIGCA), fet que contrasta fortament amb la realitat del cat. contemporani. A més, aquestes dades es troben repartides de forma molt desigual entre les obres: en primer lloc, perquè d’una norantena d’obres que confi  guren el nostre corpus essencial, sols 25 tenen exemples de semblar (i obres tan importants i voluminoses com el «Dotzè» del Crestià o la Crònica de  Ramon  Muntaner  no  en  presenten  cap).  En  segon  lloc,  perquè  4  d’aquestes  25  obres concentren el 61,3  % dels casos de semblar (el Llibre dels Fets, amb un 24 % del total, les Vides de sants rosselloneses, la Questa del Sant Grasal i els poemes de March) i 14 obres —més de la meitat de les obres amb mostra— tenen cinc o menys casos d’aquest verb.'_



Elxenc said:


> I posats a embolicar la troca, afegisc una elucubració més com parlant de l'occidental. No podria ser que, en el moment d'imposar-se "_*semblar*_", entrara en el joc dels doblets el verb "_*perèixer*_" que al català central sonaria/sona igual que *parèixer*?  Sé que el verb "_*perèixer"*_, que actualment no l'arrepleguen els diccionaris (?), n'és un castellanisme clar que substituí al clàssic "*perir*", però, se pot sentir "_*perèixer*_" en molts indrets  en un ús pseudo-cult per no dir _*morir*_. El diccionari Alcover-Moll si que l'arreplega, però diu açò:  *PERÉIXER *_v. intr. _que porten alguns diccionaris catalans, no existeix; és una còpia servil del castellà _perecer. _La forma autènticament catalana és _perir, _però és arcaica.


Sembla que 'aparéixer/paréixer' mantenen discrepàncies, possiblement per la pronúncia neutra de la a d'aparéixer. Quant a semblar, és cosa d'una franja de temps molt estreta, amb continguts occitanaitzants, i d'ús molt minso de semblar en lloc de paréixer (dic en els segles XIII/XIV, l'ús del qual és generalitzat. Pel que pareix, la preferència de semblar es dispara en els segles XIX/XX al Principat, i no és precisament perquè paréixer hi crea confusions. Quant al que expliques, jo pense que el verb paréixer, antigament, era com l'escric amb é tancada, o es trobarien escrites formes com 'peràixer' a les zones orientals, que no és el cas.


----------



## Elxenc

Joanot47 said:


> Sembla que 'aparéixer/paréixer' mantenen discrepàncies, possiblement per la pronúncia neutra de la a d'aparéixer. Quant a semblar, és cosa d'una franja de temps molt estreta, amb continguts occitanaitzants, i d'ús molt minso de semblar en lloc de paréixer (dic en els segles XIII/XIV, l'ús del qual és generalitzat. Pel que pareix, la preferència de semblar es dispara en els segles XIX/XX al Principat, i no és precisament perquè paréixer hi crea confusions. Quant al que expliques, jo pense que el verb paréixer, antigament, era com l'escric amb é tancada, o es trobarien escrites formes com 'peràixer' a les zones orientals, que no és el cas.



 Una puntualització al teu escrit. La coincidència/confusió que jo comente que podria haver-se produït, seria en la pronunciació de la primera E en "perèixer"= "parìexer", que el català oriental continuaria hui a pronunciar "parèixer", amb  A neutra o no; per çò podria haver-se produit la confusió i el rebuig d'aquesta forma i la solució de generalitzar "semblar". Recorda que si la vocal va accentuada no la neutralitzen, els orientals, ni assimilen a una A (alguns/molts ?). No podria, doncs, donar "peràixer" des de "perèixer".


----------



## Joanot47

Elxenc said:


> Una puntualització al teu escrit. La coincidència/confusió que jo comente que podria haver-se produït, seria en la pronunciació de la primera E en "perèixer"= "parìexer", que el català oriental continuaria hui a pronunciar "parèixer", amb  A neutra o no; per çò podria haver-se produit la confusió i el rebuig d'aquesta forma i la solució de generalitzar "semblar". Recorda que si la vocal va accentuada no la neutralitzen, els orientals, ni assimilen a una A (alguns/molts ?). No podria, doncs, donar "peràixer" des de "perèixer".



Veig que est d'Elx, pel teu nom... No, jo no confonc això que tu explicaves que, si m'ho permets, és una entelèquia hipotètica, perquè el mot peréixer simplement no existeix. Els catalanoparlants diem morir/morir-se; i com no existeix el mot no pot haver-hi cap confusió. En l'antigor, allò més segur, es que hi haguera fonemes que ara coneixem fragmentadament, com aquestes e tòniques tancades que fan els mallorquins que semblen neutres tòniques, i alguna cosa més, però de ben cert és que, si en l'antigor s'hagués parlat amb les neutres que ara separen català oriental d'occidental, tingues per cert que s'hauria vist reflexat en l'escriptura d'antany. Hi podria haver certa tendència, però fins i tot aquestes diferències es donen al llarg de 700 anys com a mínim, i per moltes més causes que ser d'un entorn dialectal o d'un altre.
En l'antigor podria confondre's parer amb perir? Ho dubte molt, i més quan paréixer i parer es combinaven. Una altra cosa seria entre perir i parir, però les homofonies (igual mot, distint significat) existeixen en totes les llengües, i el parlant sol tenir ben clar de quin mot es parla. En qualsevol cas, si lliges el text, que precisament és de la Universitat d'Alacant, explica que no és aquest el cas, sinó que semblar no era un mot massa comú, front a paréixer/parer que sí ho era, i on apareixia semblar era en obres traduïdes del francés o de l'occità. L'única obra que se n'ix d'aquest entorn de traduccions gal·loromàniques és El Llibre dels Feits de Jaume I, i no sabem qui seria l'escriptor real d'aquesta Crònica, però si fos Jaume I caldria pensar que si sa mare era occitana, fou presoner dels croats francesos i només tingué llibertat quan els francesos ho determinaren, seria ben normal que gastàs gal·licismes, si no és que hi haguera estat format en esciptura sota formes aprovençalades, com era costum en l'època (o el redactor del llibre gastava occitanades). Mira si és així que l'estudi diu que obres tan poc sospitoses de meridionals ni de 'noucatalanes' com la Crònica de Ramon Muntaner, un senyor nascut a Peralada, prop de Figueres i Girona, no usa ni una sola vegada el mot semblar en tot el llibre. I això passa en un 70% de les obres analitzades.
En canvi, a partir del XIX, potser finals del XVIII, el mot retorna als parlars del Principat per a restar-hi i bandejar-hi parer/paréixer. En qualsevol cas, pensarem que, en aquest 700 anys, perquè no anem en contra del mot semblar, aquest simplement era un mot molt especialitzat d'ús sobretot per a qüestions relacionades amb l'aparença física o material.
Tornant al principi, la meua reflexió anava per un altre costat, més del costat de creure que potser el mot paréixer caldria escriure'l amb é tancada que amb è oberta .


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Elessar said:


> _ma casa, mon pare, ma pare, son pare, sa mare, ma germana, ton germà..._ _ma vida, ma casa, ta casa_...



Fins i tot mon secret.


----------

